# New maverick or igrill?



## lennyluminum

Witch do you like better and why?


----------



## mhchops

I'm still a new smoker and just bought the maverick et732 this is my first use with it and i'm loving it so far haven't heard much of the igrill but what i've heard has been really good and there is only about 20$ difference so i guess the choice would be yours. I do think it would be cool to be able to use my phone to monitor temps and think if i purchase another it may as well be the igrill but i love toys.

  Mhchops


----------



## jarjarchef

They both do basically the same thing. However the iGrill you are able to print out a line graf of your cook and keep it for records. The down side so far to the iGrill is you are not able to connect more than 1 transponder to a single Apple or Android device. So if you have 2 you would need 2 diffrent devices.... it may be a device limitation more than an iGrill issue, not sure. I am sure someone will come up with something to track multiple transponders at the same time for a price of course...... I have sent this question to the iGrill support people......it would be a great HACCP tool if you were able to do this for multiple meat overnight cooks.....


----------



## lennyluminum

With the maverick you can set a high and low temp range for each probe can you do this on the igrill?


----------



## jarjarchef

It does say it has alarms. I think a lot has to do with the App you use for it and what is available in it..... I do not have one, but am really considering it....just really do not like the fact I will need multiple devices for multiple setups....


----------



## 86gn

Yes. The Igrill allows you to set peaks or ranges.


----------



## demosthenes9

Should point out that the Igrill App for Android is very limited at this time


----------



## woodman3

I just purchased the igrill.  What is limited with the android?


----------



## luxury pete

I'd like to know more about the Android App as well. I downloaded it and it seems ok, but without buying the thermometer its hard to tell.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I really like my iGrill. I use it all the time as my go to therm and my Mav as a back up. Do a search here and you should be able to find my on going thread about its performance. I'd post the link but I can't from my phone right now.


----------



## bama bbq

I have both the Mav and iGrill. They both do the same thing really. The graph feature on the iGrill is pretty cool.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Here's the link to my posts on the iGrill:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139397/igrill-thermometer


----------



## texican

I have the igrill and the range is the limiting factor for me. Operationally it is nice however. The Bluetooth only works out to about 50ft. I have heard the Maverick works at a longer range.


----------



## volsfan

I have a couple of the Mavs. Range is great, at least 100' even inside. The only issue with them is the probes. You can kill them by looking at them funny. I got the Thermoworks Bluetherm Duo a couple of weeks ago. After 6 smokes I am hooked. Probes are standard K thermocouples so you can buy different types for different needs and they seem much mure durable than the Mavs. Range sucks like all BT devices, but what you get in functionality is worth it to me. I can set up different profiles and plot the temp gradient on my iPhone and send the data table to my PC. Expensive, but worth every penny to me.


----------



## jeromeking

With the IGrill, most come with 2 probes.  If you buy the ambient air probe, can you run all 3 at the same time??


----------



## bama bbq

jeromeking said:


> With the IGrill, most come with 2 probes.  If you buy the ambient air probe, can you run all 3 at the same time??



No. Only two probe ports are installed on the base unit so you can only use two probes.


----------



## mtiger10

I recently won an igrill and I have been unable to pair it with android phone. Seems to work fine with my iPad













20130920_174840.jpg



__ mtiger10
__ Sep 28, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mtiger10 said:


> I recently won an igrill and I have been unable to pair it with android phone. Seems to work fine with my iPad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130920_174840.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mtiger10
> __ Sep 28, 2013



It is my understanding that the iGrill doesn't work with the Android platform.


----------



## jeromeking

Got my Mav in the mail and set it all up - The probe wires are only about 3.5' feet long.  Is this normal for the Mav?  Also, I have an upright gas smoker, where could I put the transmitter with wires this short - HELP

Thanks all


----------



## bama bbq

The mav probe wires come standard with the short cables.  There are optional cable that are longer.  I don't run gas so can't help you there.


----------



## cmayna

I have both the Mav ET-732 and igrill.   I get real poor wireless reception with the igrill.   Disconnects each time I enter my house.   Love the Maverick.


----------



## bama bbq

I've had good luck with my iGrill as well.  I have noticed that direct sunlight can cause the sending unit to get hot and quit sending.  To solve the problem I keep it in the shade. (I hammered a nail on the inner skirt of the side table I built where I hang the iGrill)  I haven't had any issues since I started doing that.

I've also noticed the iPhone uses the battery up pretty quick when paired with the iGrill.  I keep the iPhone plugged in while using the iGrill to solve that issue.

I am using it as I type to monitor my jerky cook right now.

Here's a graph from a 15 hour cook yesterday with no iGrill issues:













15 hr cook.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 3, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bama BBQ said:


> I've had good luck with my iGrill as well.  I have noticed that direct sunlight can cause the sending unit to get hot and quit sending.  To solve the problem I keep it in the shade. (I hammered a nail on the inner skirt of the side table I built where I hang the iGrill)  I haven't had any issues since I started doing that.
> 
> I've also noticed the iPhone uses the battery up pretty quick when paired with the iGrill.  I keep the iPhone plugged in while using the iGrill to solve that issue.
> 
> Here's a graph from a 15 hour cook with no iGrill issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 hr cook.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bama bbq
> __ Oct 3, 2013


I haven't noticed a heat issue, but I have noticed the iPhone battery issue. OF course ever since one of the last updates to my iPhone the battery doesn't last as long as it used to. I think that to date the iGrill has the best alarm features. I really like being able to set the range alarms for watching the smoker. Being able to program the alarms for whatever you want is nice too.


----------



## ooloncoluphid

The iGrill works with Android, but it's not a very good device in my opinion. Range is terrible, and mine locked up a few times and required me to pull all the batteries out.


----------

